
Visualizing the SPI Protocol on Windows with .NET - madeintheusb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk0Fj0U0hrE&feature=youtu.be&t=1m2s
======
fredericaltorre
Can this device also allows to visualize the I2C protocol amd ADC protolcol?

~~~
madeintheusb
Yes you can also visualize the I2C protocol the same way.

For the ADC it would be necessary to add 8 new LEDs connected to 8 op-amp,
connected to each ADC. So not out of the box.

------
ericserrot
How may ChipSelect do you have on the Nusbio device?

------
DesdmondMantes
Any ADC or DAC with the Nusbio device?

